# Video of how I build a log wood shed



## Bigfoot (Jul 26, 2015)

Over the past 7+ years you all here have taught me so much about everything there is to know about burning wood....  Seasoning of wood (best ways), wood species, wood stoves & installation & all about chain saws. Not to mention all the trailer talk... I like those subjects & this site has kept me warm & happy for all those years. I just want to thank the good folks here 

Well one of the subjects I like is the wood shed. I like to see pics, watch videos & see what others are doing.

I built my own firewood shed. I built it out of logs that were meant to be cut for firewood, I documented the progress & made a few videos if anybody is interested in seeing the progress I made. I posted them on youtube.
I hope its okay to post a link here to the video?
Here is a pic of the shed 
	

		
			
		

		
	





Im not trying to get extra views by post my little video, just sharing.

I'll  post a link to where I got the wood from. In the description of that video will be a link to the shed build  The video here is a lead up to the "rustic log firewood shed build"....

Here Is where I scrounged all my wood from in the southwestern US. 


Okay I hope you like, I left the bark on for a more rustic look. Thanks again to all who participate here. I visit another site but you all here are like a warm close net family, Very good vibes.   Mike


----------



## Seanm (Jul 26, 2015)

Looked to me like Ponderosa Pines but some of the stuff laying down looked like doug fir. Do you have fir in your area? Just like you I like pictures and videos so that entertained me for 7 minutes. Cheers!


----------



## Bigfoot (Jul 26, 2015)

Here is part 1. of the actual shed build...





skip to part 3




Seanm, I wonder is ponderosa pine has a sweet smell when burning. I don't know the species but I do like the burn.


----------



## Oldman47 (Jul 26, 2015)

Good videos. I really like what you did to build that shed. It gave me plenty of ideas for the shed I still need to build. 
The first firewood fetching video disturbed me a bit. As the firewood area was first being explored someone was standing directly below a widow-maker and talking. There had to be a better place to do that.


----------



## Seanm (Jul 27, 2015)

Bigfoot said:


> I wonder is ponderosa pine has a sweet smell when burning


Not really sure. We are a bit to cool here for it to grow I guess. We have lots of ponderosa about 45 minute drive away but I have lots of lodgepole pine which is a slightly higher btu wood right in my back yard so I burn lots of that. If some of that laying on the ground is fir that would be the one to go for for sure. Ill have to look at the video again.


----------



## kennyp2339 (Jul 27, 2015)

Wow, that just inspired me to use red cedar tree's as my main posts, thanks for the great idea


----------

